# Hello



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi,


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi.


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

well at least someone as replied,! Hi Simon


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*hello...*

adult entertainment - do tell more


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

As it says Adult entertainment I don't want to elaborate anymore

LOL


so Nissan man Huh 

I'm a scooby girl


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Scooby girl eh? We'd never have guessed from the name.

Is there anywhere we can see samples of your work?


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

well yeah but I don't really want people finding out who I am 
 if you know what I mean 

If I tell you I have to Kill you !


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*If I tell you I have to Kill you*

Hmmm... sounds like it's probably worth it. Deal.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Adult Entertainment*

Bar maid in the local pub?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave....ha ha!!

well hello anyway!! nice to have another girlie on here!!!


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

but what would you do If i killed you, what will happen to your car


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

she is starting to scare me!!!!!

but hello anyway

Chris


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Welcome!! 

Want a race? 

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

hello

Yeah I'm up for a race, my scoob will Pi$$ all over your nissans LOL


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL!! 

Don't you just love seeing post's like that on some forums, people saying my car's faster, my dad can fight yours etc. etc. 

What brings you to the GTR world then?

Chris


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Scary*

Scares you.... she works in an office just down the corridor from me... Gives me grief everyday... but she is a funny girl..

Welcome Shescooby.. is this revenge for me being on scoobynet once in a while...

P.S. like the mug..????


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Doh mate,

At least we can make comments and get away with it, she only has to run down the corridor and can unleash punishment!! 

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

On a serious note 

Yes I was kindly informed about this site by PJ and he abusing the scoobynet once in while so I thought I would return the favour


Nice people tho must admit 



Nah the only problem I have with PJ is that he parks his beast neaxt to mine and well he just lowers the standards no what I mean


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL... so you don't want a Skyline then?


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

huh me a Skyline don't be silly, I will lower my standards, having a scoob tho is pulling power believe me


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*parking*

only park there so you can see what a decent car looks & sounds like  , thought about pushing yours into the bushes to make even more room , as it is I've taken up two spaces:smokin:


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

Hang on there a minute!!


My dad can fight all your dads put together!!!

and my no you aint playing with my football either!!!


On a seriuos not, PMJ can I work where you do ???? I quite fancy the thought of unleashed punishment on a regular basis.

I think Ill stopp now its far to hot in this office


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*aircon*

CJ68, we have somethiing in comon, u got no aircon in the office and I have no aircon in the car....
 

Anyway if Shescooby gets outa hand i can always let her tyres down... Not that she would notice


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Well I thought a dustbin truck had turned up cos thats what it sounded like PMJ LOL

anyway whos ya daddy




this office is nice and kool

and as for working here aint to bad just get the odd few that have not got any taste in cars aint that right PMJ

And your the one who takes up two places cheeky bugger


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL! 

But my uncle can fight your dad!

SHESCOOBY I guess the thought of a big powerful car is just too scary for you! 

okay I'll stop this now...

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

The thought of driving a nissan is a deadly thought 

I have own two nissans in my life 
100nx and a Primeria sport, so I have been there and done that and I have moved on and upwards.....


My daddy's bigger than your uncle and your daddy


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

Whats up with your Air Con PMJ ??

As for you Scooby Doo, you should turn that air con off, its obviuos its kicking out Legionair's or something cos u r delerious!!!


Chris, Your uncle must be rock hard but my dad was an astronought so there and I dont think I spelt that right!!!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

I haven't aircon so I'm ok


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*OK*

I wouldn't go as far as saying your OK  .. unless you count having a screw loose or two ok   

@@@ Not making the earth connection to relay... = no aircon


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

PMJ you know what I'm like 
A NUTTER 

 


We don't need aircon we can handle the heat!


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

I was joking u know, dont want you thinkin that I was all serious bowt u being mad in the knapper but I do think you need to experience a drive in PMJ's car just to put your mind at ease and accept that maybe, just maybe and I aint to sure but you may be just a little off in your judgement bowt the mighty skylines and the ever so slight might of the Scooby........


Sorry I just cant help it


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Jesus..... PJ wish I could get paid for staying on here all day talking to my work mates!!!! You ave got a Good Job there matey!!   

SI


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

My uncle is a Ninja!! 

I have aircon but if I put it above 18 I get a weird rattle near my steering wheel.... anyone know what the prob is??

Other than that it's great! 

ahhh a scooby with no aircon... must get hot in there... 

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

well actually I would be to scared to have a drive in his car unless i was driving! as he has to remember he has told me storys of excess speed which well just scares me


And theres nothing wrong with me scooby


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*PMJ...*

...have you seen andy of SHESCOOBY's "entertainment" then?


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

PMJ don't tell them anything otherwise I have to show them and I don't want to not to a bunch of nissan drivers anyway


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

oh and I am a respectable single woman so behave 

So Tigger are you another lady on here 

be nice for some support LOL


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

You'll get no support on here... the wolfs are already out!! 

Bunch of Nissan drivers eh, makes us sound like we drive around in Sunny's and bluebirds all day!!

p.s. No offence to GTiR drivers! 

Chris


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Well I have a friend who drives a pulsar poor sod trying to convert him but he sat in mine and just didn't suit him


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

He has some sense then! 

Chris


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*GTiR*

Not nly did it not suit him..but his GTiR is quicker than most scooby's.. and its another Nissan... 

Shescooby.... you secret is safe with me.....NOT


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Cheers Paul I will remember


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oi! whats wrong with sunnys!!!! mines quite nippy.....


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Gooo on Tigs - you tell em!!!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*she scooby?*

She Devil.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha......Dirky.......scared of women huh????


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL, I feel a fight coming on! 

Chris


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Bit of a late reply but hiya SheScooby


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi Lolly

Thankyou


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Didn't someone mention adult entertainment?

Well??


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I reckon us single girls need to get together on a night out!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Cant us engaged ones come too 

Need to cut my apron strings at least once a year


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Def up for that Tigger and Lolly cut them strings and come out let your hair down


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Consider the strings cut !  

TV Dinner for rich that night


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha....unfortunately I dont appear to have any strings to cut!!

well....venue for said night out then??? club?? good ole boogey on the dance floor!! handbags are a must!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Bloody hell gtr forums are offering a friends reunited type service... maybe we should start charging now! 

Chris


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Lucky you with no strings to cut eh !!  Only joking Rich  Lurrv you really  

Love the idea of dancin round the ole handbags


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah I'm up for that 

Tigger just had PMJ round saying OMG as he said hes good friends LOL hes getting worried now


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

pmj is a worried man now!! ha ha!!

where is easy for us all to meet up??


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Bet you two live down south dont you


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah I live in Bucks

what about you lot then


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

<< AA Mode on >>

Hello I'm Paul, and I would like to be a girl for a night out  

<< AA mode Off >>


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Im in Cheshire


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

doh!

yep just seen it on your location

Erm well we will have to decide something anyway


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ok, this is gonna be an overnighter then!!! we can stay at my parents in south wales....I know of a very good club!!!! and it is cheap board n breakfast!!!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I used to have a scoob. I sold it cos they're shite.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Paul, you into dresses then.....


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

I dont mind travelling, but not too far


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

obviously didn't have a good one then 

or maybe couldn't afford it LOL





Tigger that sounds good to me


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Lolly...is south wales too far?????


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Tigger - Depends on the circumstances


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Ooo where abouts in South Wales? 

Rich used to live in Pembrokeshire till I dragged him up north !


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

South Wales isnt too far for me really, just depends if rich will let me do an overnighter, i'll have to suck up to him later


And i know he is off out with the lads soon !


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

location sorted...when shall we go!!!

Paul, dresses....is that between you and ruuup???


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Lolly - then it will work both ways


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

nah, it was too slow. tuned to about 260 bhp, but those crappy boxers can't take much more.

and the engines sound like tractors.


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Would some time in September be ok as Im a bit busy until then

Have got loads on this month


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Slippery - your just jealous mate you aint got one now 
one of the biggest mistakes of your life was getting rid of the scooby........ LOL never mind maybe one day


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

September seems fine to me


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Easy girl - we're just GOOD mates


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Wheres this club then Swansea ??


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

> I know of a very good club!!!!


In Wales... they don't have good clubs, it's more like a barn in the middle of nowhere! 

I too would like to be known as Christine for the night... I will wear my little black number! 

Chris' tine


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey calm down now


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

thing is, they're common as muck.


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey they do have good clubs  

Id better get some work done now folks, been staring at the same CV since 8.15 am oops


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

its in Cardiff and its called Evolution.....its well good!!

Paul...how good is GOOD...ha ha!!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Lolly:-

you look at cv's ? what do you do for a living?


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Chris'tine you BIATCH - I was first, << girlie slap >> 

You could go to Cinderellas on the Pier in The Mumbles - Now THAT is a good night out


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

slippyr4 said:


> *Lolly:-
> 
> you look at cv's ? what do you do for a living? *


Im a recruitment consultant in the engineering and construction business....basically i am an agency for people looking for overseas or uk work 

I also redo peoples CVs for small fees


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry Paul'a, just wanted to get in on the action! 

Farmer Giles has a good superb club in Wales don't he? 

No, I'm sorry.. they do have some good places!

Chris


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

wow. i work for monster.com . so you probably hate me ;-)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Paul that is a rough place with rough girlies.....doh, is that why you like it!! he he.....

have you not been to Evolution???


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Nah, Monster.com is in a different league hehe

Dunno bout you but the peeps I deal with are all on £50k plus and looking to work in Dubai...lucky gits !


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Lisa,

I went over to The Mumbles the other weekend in a new Mini as I has to put some miles on it, and yup did end up in Cindys - but was super lashed, so didn't really care ! 

Furthest West I've got clubbing is the many holes in Bristol, but have heard lots of good noises about Evolution, just keep going to these silly Skyline meets ever weekend  

Paul


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well every time I see you and rooop at the meets you have either got a hangover or you are skirt chasing!!!!!


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't know what you mean young lady - Just 'cos you wear jeans, isn't my fault !!!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

can you deal with me and get me 50k then please?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha....thats why I wear jeans!!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

anyhow.....GIRLS...when in Sept are you free???


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, I think Lolly should get us all jobs with mega wages!

Chris


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Need to get myself a job with megga wasges first 

Im free any time except the first weekend in september, tis my little boys 6th birthday


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

what about the weekend of the 21st/22nd or the weekend of 28th/29th?? am supposed to be racing but am not gonna have the money to enter!! dont have enough signatures anyway this season to upgrade my licence either!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Either weekend is good for me, I'll let you two decide 

Should be a laugh !


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ok!! girls??? what dates??

Paul, you coming in a dress then!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Is there only the three females on here? I thought there was more


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

For you Tigger .... Perhaps


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Lolly, yup just us three...and only one of us has her own sky 

Paul....that I have to see!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Another female in the camp!*



Lolly said:


> *Is there only the three females on here? I thought there was more *


Yep Im here...just lurking  Don't forget Elvira too!

Claire


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

doh!!! I didnt forget, just cant count!!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

No probs Tiggs


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey I have my own Skyline.......Rich will have a go later but we both work our butts off to pay for it lol so its a joint thing really 

I clean it he thrashes it


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

doh sorry!!! hope the weather is nice for this Saturday afternoon anyway!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

he he.....sorry lolly!! what I mean is its mine....all mine!! ha ha!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Haha well if he ever tries to tie my apron strings too tight it'll be all mine too 

He can keep the kid i'll have the car LOL


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Tigger show Shescooby what your car can do, we'll soon have her selling that scooby for a Skyline!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

my sky is toooo slow....maybe take her out in the sunny!!! if it dont rattle her fillings out!!! I have to take a pack of anadin everywhere I go in it as it gives me a headache as the exhaust is soo loud!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Headache*

Tigger, I'd heard you suffer from headaches a lot


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Fuggles......explain please.


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey Tigger was that your sunny at JAE?? Nice


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

were you there??? mine has the HKS graphics....you know..the ORIGINAL graphics...not cheap copies....like a supra or R34!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

I was there....sat next to JasonO and RichJ by the BBQ on the saturday night


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ahh. sorry, ummm. was not in a sober state....apologies....


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Dont worry neither was I.....blurrred images of JasonO and Dave playing with the wand hehe 

Bad images, no, go away


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ohhhh that was you!!!!! I kinda remember!!! was gonna go dance but there was only 5mins left so I couldnt be bothered!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

I cant remember what we did  Not that I was THAT drunk, just because Ive slept since then hehe


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Tigger, your skyline is tooo slow!!

you will have to sort that little problem out! 

Chris


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Come on girlies...*

...you're not down the local launderette having a gossip now.  

<_waits for pain_>


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, this thread has kinda turned into a slighty delayed mIRC channel now! 

Chris


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Sorry !! About time us girlies had a chat


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

sorry guys....fed up with the muff, smoot, skirt, fanny etc etc etc threads.......so you know what you can do


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Sh1te missed those posts - anyone got a link


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

hmmm!!!! you guys!! what are you like ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Hehe we could start talking about knitting n stuff but I dont have a clue


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

knitting...my gran does that!!!


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

God have been away for a couple of hours and look what happens 3 more pages LOL

Well first week of Septemeber I'm off on Holiday well a sort of hoilday/work thingy but anytime after that I will be free 

So whats happening then 

Have I counted 4 of us females now


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yep 4 of us....unless you count blokes in drag!!!


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

hmmmmmmm well no not really they are an in between wouldn't u say tigger


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey blokes in drag... It's only so we get a night out with the ladies... mind you I think Paul got a little annoyed as I was going to wear my little black number and it's the same as his!


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

he-man bitch fight kool


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh no, you might have started one of those "my dad can fight your dad" arguments again!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha...you guys could be the next Lily Savage!!!!


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

I am here, just waiting... just biding my time for a suitable retort - So watch it you lot  And all my dresses are red anyhow !


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

are they prada dahhhhhling??? ha ha ha ha ha lmao!!!!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn, red's nice... think I'll sell my black one now! 

Lilly savage eh, he lives down the road from me! 

Chris


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Gucci Sweetie << and departs with a camp wave of the hand >>


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I think he is brill, and he is a Swansea lad...umm, girl, umm whatever!!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought he was scouse!?


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Blimey you guys have been chatting a ot aint ya 

Ive been busy working hard  

Do you come from Wales Tigger? Dont call everyone Boyo do you hehe


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

nah, he is from Swansea and had a wife n kid!!! and yep, am a welsh girl for my sins!! boyo!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

I love the welsh accent !! 

Im living with a welsh cockney hehe (work that one out). Id love to move down to west wlaes but i think it would be too uiet for me, drove Rich mad living down there.


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Why does he sound like a scouser then??

It wasn't one of those he was born in Swansea then moved at the age 1/2 to Liverpool was it?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

probably!!! am not sure, but remember seeing a thing in the paper....


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Where I live everyone sounds scouse but they werent actually born there


----------



## SHESCOOBY (Aug 6, 2002)

well I'm a pure breed cockney


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL, cheshire... you could live in Birkenhead or the Wirrel for all I know... they didn't want to be associated with Lpool.. 

Paul O'Grady (Lilly Savage) was born in Birkenhead... sorry tigger, stop trying to rob our stars!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha...maybe the bird he married was welsh?? dunno!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

The high school I went to was full off scallies (scouse talkers)  That was on the edge of warrington and runcorn....nasty school, my ma still works there.

But cheshire is just weird, for some reason hundreds of scousers flocked here in the 60's and havnt gone back yet (my family being one of them lol)


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

lol, my mum is from Crewe!

She's lived in Lpool for around 28 (or more) years now, so she classes herself as one of us! 

tigger: he married a Swansea girl eh, wonder what they have that makes em so good!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well whatever it is, I obviously dont have it!! ha ha!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

I was working in Crewe until some yocal decided to point a knife at me, Rich worked at the Halfords there too until last month, both of us glad to get out of the place, what a dump.....no offence to your mum mate but it has gone down hill totally, glad to say we live on the nice side of cheshire


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

What do you mean Lisa, I'm sure lots of camp men fancy you


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

Ill tell you what !!

It only takes a young woman to say hello on this site and we could be on for a thread record at this rate. Well debut thread that is. 

And its a gross exageration that women gass on a lot Eh!!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I dont know any camp men though???


----------



## Paul Fox (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh  but if you did I'm sure they would


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I knew a camp boy in school, was me bestest mate...but he kept fancying the same boys as me!!! doh!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL @ Paul....

Lolly



> no offence to your mum mate but it has gone down hill totally


Non taken mate, It used to be a nice place but as you say not anymore.. I have family in Middlewhich too but that seems to have slid a little...

I don't know, these lovely places when you grow up and then they start attracting yobos!!

By the way, I used to visit my nan there, I was born and raised in Lpool!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Date*

Ladies,

Are you planning to meet up then at the end of September. Let me know the confirmed date/venue and I'll see if I can make it too. Blimey I could do with a weekend of raucous behaviour 
  

Claire


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ok what about the later of the two dates then???? and yes, a good night on the town is what is needed....although I will probably get drunk and fall asleep!!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Im up for the latter of the two dates....count me in for sure 

And I asure you, there will be no nodding off in the corner Tigger


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well....I will be on the podium all night dancing!!! so I will probably knacker myself out!!! hope you girls dance!!!!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

ermmm I think they call it dancing, definitely not the funky chicken style though


----------



## NISMO_SKYLINE (May 25, 2002)

hi ladies im the baby on here as im only 17 and guess wat im from wales boyo well the bit i live is actually scouse lol in the loverly wrexham u want to come to here for a nite out weve got loads of clubs now and we could do with some classy ladies with fast cars to brighten up the place  
Dave


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

tigger said:


> *well....I will be on the podium all night dancing!!! so I will probably knacker myself out!!! hope you girls dance!!!! *


Honey i can shake my booty all night long !


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

Hello ScoobyGirl.


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

It's taken ages to read through all this, but hello Scooby lady.
My how you ladys can talk, maybe we should set up a garden fence thread for you all 

PS. Worked in Swansea for a while but was too mashed to remember where we went clubbing, just remember pounding headaches next day!!!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

This thread is pretty damn huge now!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*thats nothing*



HardTimes said:


> *This thread is pretty damn huge now!!  *


this thread is nowhere near as big as its gonna get.......just think about it......

they're organising a night out for the end of september, and its currently the first week in august.

FFS they've got seven weeks of....."what colour lip gloss/eye shadow/foundation"...and "gotta get me hair done like this".........and dont forget old faithful...."what r u wearin???"

I hope guy and glen have got a big pooter! pmsl

im gonna hide now before the welsh mafia (with support from the hackney militia) put a rocket up me bum!!! hehehe

James   :smokin:


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey Tigger....What you wearing next month  hehe


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Laura,

So this is the thread Jason0 was talking about , now what was I going to post?


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

NOT Nude pictures pidge man


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

NUDE?!?!


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Now would I?


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

After all Ive done for you in the past young man !!!

You dont scare me anyway as I know you havnt got any pics


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Jason P*

Jason P empty your mail box please!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*.....nood pics.....*



jrpidgeon said:


> *Now would I? *


yes you would  

you know you would  

its in everyones best interest to get em out..............in the open !!!!    

you owe it to your fellow skyliners!!

pmsl.......James......


----------

